# että



## Emanresu

What does että translate into english as?

kiitos


----------



## jfm

... so that...

As in: (Mr Pink parked his car on the street) so that (he could get away quicker).


----------



## jfm

Actually, it's a bit ambiguous out of context. It can also be used as English "that", as in: (Mr Brown said) that (he dodn't like his name).

"Että" is always a conjunction, however, never a pronoun or demonstrative like English "that".


----------



## Emanresu

Using it in a sentence

Menen tyo että teen raha

i go to work so that i make money?


----------



## jonquiliser

Actually, I would think it should be "jotta", which means "in order to", "so that". Että is the conjunction _that_: "En tiennyt että sinä asut täällä" (I didn't know that you live here).

Your phrase, I work so that I make money: _Käyn töissä jotta saan rahaa_.


----------



## Hakro

jonquiliser said:


> Actually, I would think it should be "jotta", which means "in order to", "so that". Että is the conjunction _that_: "En tiennyt että sinä asut täällä" (I didn't know that you live here).
> 
> Your phrase, I work so that I make money: _Käyn töissä jotta saan rahaa_.


In this case (and in many others) _että_ and _jotta_ are totally interchangeable.


----------



## jonquiliser

Oh, I see, thanks for pointing that out.


----------

